# UFC creator launches full contact arm wrestling tournament



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> Somewhere out there Rick Zumwalt is rolling over in his grave.
> 
> UFC creator Art Davie has decided to add a new and bizarre entry into the world of combat sports with his newest creation: The XARM Heavyweight Tournament.
> 
> ...


Source-http://mmamania.com/


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone posted a movie of something like this a couple of weeks ago and the shit was just ridiculous (not in a good way.) I'd love to see the type of submissions these guys go for.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i think the video was posted...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Meyrowitz is out of his f*cking mind!

Sooner or later he's gonna create some sort of Xtreme School-Yard Sword Fighting League :sarcastic03:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Sword!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

actually arm wrestling is dangerous a lot of people break their arms doing that


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This has to be a joke,


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

this is sweet.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!!!

If someone has seen a video, PLEASE post it!

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Bahahah! This is the most retarded thing ive ever seen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFvql-O1GWQ


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Flak said:


> Bahahah! This is the most retarded thing ive ever seen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFvql-O1GWQ


Oh my sides hurt... That is the one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.

So does this... ahem... "sport" require any skill? lol


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The ability to not be embarrassed while looking like a jackass?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lets hope this catches on ray01: for some reason Yamma didn't:dunno:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh....my...God...that's all I can think of to say really... :confused05:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Flak said:


> Bahahah! This is the most retarded thing ive ever seen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFvql-O1GWQ


raise01mfg lmfao, I think the ufc has some new competition,
Im pretty sure this is going to be the next big thing, whatever whats his face touches turns to gold, or a wierd yam looking orange. :confused03:


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome to the max 

drunk ******** vs stallone and hulk hogan


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

The ass strike at 1:31 seconds is classic though.



Flak said:


> Bahahah! This is the most retarded thing ive ever seen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFvql-O1GWQ


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It gets even better:

The promo:

http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1709?season_id=103

The training:

http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1677?season_id=103

The action:

http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1715?season_id=103

I can't believe this is serious but it's f***ing hilarious. :thumb02:​


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

BrFighter07 said:


> actually arm wrestling is dangerous a lot of people break their arms doing that


and a lot of people break their arms running up stairs. 

This isn't about arm wrestling, it's about holding hands and punching the other guy. Hardly a sport if you ask me.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't get the business idea. Nobody is going to pay to watch that crap, and nobody that is drunk enough to want to watch it for free is going to remember the commercials the day after, so nobody's going to pay to have there commercials on the show. So where are they supposed to get the money from?


Walker said:


> The training:
> 
> http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1677?season_id=103​


Is that Gary Goodridge at the 18 second mark?
*Edit:* Yeah it was him lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

At the beginning of one of Goodridge's first matches in the UFC, they listed his discipline as "Arm-Wrestling"


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> At the beginning of one of Goodridge's first matches in the UFC, they listed his discipline as "Arm-Wrestling"


Also on the PRIDE FC video game his discipline is Arm Wrestling. Also, when he was in Pride one time, they mentioned him beating like 800 people in a row, in 2 hours... Pretty impressive, I think he's the hardest guy in the World.

:confused05:


@ HeavyRob

You are just un-educated in this sport.. It's a science.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh My God !!!:sign04: 
That shit is the stupidest and funniest thing i have ever saw:laugh:

The first video that i watched, I didnt fully understand:confused02: how the rules worked but when that ref with his "shatter-proof glasses" said FIGHT i quickly caught on... I dont understand the whole arm wrestling thing i mean just tape them up, forget about that damn arm wrestling table and have them dude it out like something from the music video "BEAT IT"


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I am loving this. We need more crazy Bob Meyrowitz. John Peretti is also coming up with a nutty concept involving a ball. Supposedly, he's bringing back the first ever combat sport, and it involves a ball. A ball! Yamma ain't got shit on this.

How out of touch are these 2? We now need Rorion Gracie to come up with a Double Dare type show, complete with alligators, bears, slime and Pat Smith.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Pat Smith you say?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Only in San Bernadino, the world's crystal meth capital, could I envision something like this happening.

Art Davies is nothing without Rorion Gracie.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Pat Smith you say?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


>


Now that's just ludacris, I don't think they'd stoop that low.

How about Art Jimmerson?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Walker said:


> It gets even better:
> 
> The promo:
> 
> ...




http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1701?season_id=103

lol you shud check this one out, gary goodridge is a wierd guy,
he starts to cry in his interview out of nowere


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1701?season_id=103
> 
> lol you shud check this one out, gary goodridge is a wierd guy,
> he starts to cry in his interview out of nowere


Holllyyy ****, Goodridge completely lost his mind, i was suspecting something like this but man... in this video it's clearer than clear he's fuking crazy... going from unreasonable rage to crying ??? :sign04:

the 'sport' is golden though LMAO


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> I am loving this. We need more crazy Bob Meyrowitz. John Peretti is also coming up with a nutty concept involving a ball. Supposedly, he's bringing back the first ever combat sport, and it involves a ball. A ball! Yamma ain't got shit on this.
> 
> How out of touch are these 2? We now need Rorion Gracie to come up with a Double Dare type show, complete with alligators, bears, slime and Pat Smith.


Man John Peretti is the worst of the lot, he's completely absurd. I heard about his sport that he's planning.

He says it's 10x more violent than MMA or something. Haha, I cannot imagine how ridiculous it's going to be... A BALL!! I'd love it if it was Soccer/MMA, where you can just straight up kick people in the head to tackle them.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

My favorite Peretti moment was when he told people he rolled with Randy Couture just after he met him.

Also, him completely bashing Dan Severn before Severn vs Rizzo (Keep in mind that peretti was the freakin' matchmaker for crying out loud), was about as nutty as you can get.

John Peretti's such a douchebag. Man, he even looks like one. Looks like one, sounds like one, is one.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i must say, that XARM is by far the stupidest thing i have ever seen.. its not even arm wrestling. its just tying to guys arms together and letting them beat the shit out of each other till someone drops..

where the hell did he come up with this?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

My new favorite sport


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> My new favorite sport


Hells yes!! This has all you could ever want in pure combat sports- arm-wrasslin', drunk table fightin', 2 dudes strapped to a table like most bars have and the pure athletism of two dudes goin' at it like god intended.

This will be in the Olympics soon.​


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We can only hope.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

im just curious as to how the could possibly have come up with an idea like this. haha..

i watched that youtube clip someone on here posted, and as soon as it started, neither guy cared about the arm wrestle, all they cared about was punching the hell out of each other.. lol..

crazy stuff..


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

If you guys want to read some of my thoughts, there's a long piece up on MMAOpinion.

I'm pretty happy with this one, so I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------

